# Can I code auto-PDC?



## Liquidice (Jul 26, 2016)

Just took delivery of my 2017 BMW 340i xDrive - unfortunately I did not get the Park Assist option because I thought it only was for finding a parking space and helping you park. Had I known it also included Auto-PDC I would have ticked the box for it.

I do have DA and DA+ so I have the top view - it is just annoying that I have to remember to press the parking button anytime I am pulling in and want to know how much clearance I have.

Is there any way to code for Auto-PDC on my car or does it require extra hardware and therefore I cannot enable it?

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

It requires a PMA ECU module. The F15 can have auto-PDC without Park Assist.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> It requires a PMA ECU module. The F15 can have auto-PDC without Park Assist.


I think you mean can't.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think you mean can't.


My F15 has auto-PDC. The vehicle does not have 5DP Park Assistant.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> My F15 has auto-PDC. The vehicle does not have 5DP Park Assistant.


Ok, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Liquidice (Jul 26, 2016)

So does the F30 LCI have the PMA ECU? I know with Park Assist you get Auto-PDC on the F30 - but I didn't know if Park Assist is just a coding thing or if it changes the hardware.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

You can check your SVT in E-sys for a list of ECU's. I am not sure if the F30 has a separate PMA ECU like the F10 in order to have Auto-PDC. The PMA ECU in the F30 is different than that of the F15.
Park Assist is more than just coding. In addition to the Parking Assist ECU, there are ultrasonic sensors & transducers. Here is link to all parts.


----------



## Timbits93 (Sep 14, 2013)

As mentioned, the PMA (Parking Maneuver Assistant) module comes only with F30s equipped with the Parking Assistant. Though Auto-PDC was only introduced in conjunction with Parking Assistant starting the F30 LCI, as pre-LCI with the Parking Assistant didn't have Auto-PDC.


----------



## Guitarman926 (Mar 17, 2007)

I have the 2017 330i (F30) with DA (ZDA), DA+ (ZDB), ACC (5DF) and Top and side view cameras (5DL) options. Can I code in Parking assistant (5DP) without more hardware?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Guitarman926 said:


> I have the 2017 330i (F30) with DA (ZDA), DA+ (ZDB), ACC (5DF) and Top and side view cameras (5DL) options. Can I code in Parking assistant (5DP) without more hardware?


No. Coding is using existing hardware and software to change setting; it does not overcome requirements.


----------

